# Could you take your AR15, walk through a hostile BLM protest . . .



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 20, 2021)

get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?









						Kyle Rittenhouse’s Lethal Pursuit of Happiness is America’s Legacy
					

His acquittal is only the latest reminder that life and liberty have always been about the protection of property.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 20, 2021)

How many did he kill before he was attacked?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 20, 2021)

I don't know... can you take your AR15 in a BLM protest and point it at people driving by with the police literally standing there watching you and do nothing??
  Why yes... happened is Seattle about 100 times. Well... only if the person carrying the gun was black.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pssst. Hey buddy!

Kyle was found not guilty yesterday. Did you miss the verdict or something?

I'll see if I can find a link for you, to bring you up to date.

You're welcome.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 20, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> How many did he kill before he was attacked?



What I mean that a random person could do essentially the same thing that Kyle Rittenhouse did. Take a gun, walk through an angry crowd, get harassed, kill people, say he was afraid for his life, claim self defense and get off Scott free.

We could get a whole rash of these shootings.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.

The Rittenhouse verdict authorizes rightwing racists and bigots to murder with impunity.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> What I mean that a random person could do essentially the same thing that Kyle Rittenhouse did. Take a gun, walk through an angry crowd, get harassed, kill people, say he was afraid for his life, claim self defense and get off Scott free.
> 
> We could get a whole rash of these shootings.



and protestors could kill people with a gun strapped to their back, in cold blood, and claim self defense.

Because some congresspeople and news(?) sources have told them Kyle committed murder.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yes.
> 
> The Rittenhouse verdict authorizes rightwing racists and bigots to murder with impunity.





C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The Rittenhouse verdict authorizes rightwing racists and bigots to murder with impunity.



No

It, if anything, authorizes people to act in self defense.


----------



## Mr Natural (Nov 20, 2021)

Thanks to verdict, a new precedence has been set.

You can take your guns to any disturbance you want, shoot as many people as you want, and walk away scot free.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was more than merely “harrassed”. The leftist BLM savages were chasing him, and threatening his life.

Stop demonizing this kid just because he’s a whitey.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> Thanks to verdict, a new precedence has been set.
> 
> You can take your guns to any disturbance you want, shoot as many people as you want, and walk away scot free.


Oye - another leftist rewriting the the truth.

You can shoot people threatening to kill you.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 20, 2021)

Move over, *Bad Orange Man* -- it looks like you're destined to spend eternity sharing that *RENT FREE* space in America's heads. You two will probably be good company for one another.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 20, 2021)

Lisa558 said:


> He was more than merely “harrassed”. The leftist BLM savages were chasing him, and threatening his life.
> 
> Stop demonizing this kid just because he’s a whitey.


Not just because he's a whitey.  Oh no.  He's a whitey who fights back.  The worst kind of evil.  A whitey who refuses to bend over and take it up the ass from a bunch of ignorant savages.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Fuck I hope a bunch of people do this. Great idea!


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You saying people in BLM  so stupid and violent that they would attack an armed person?  Thanks your comments prove that BLM is a terrorist organization and as such they should be in prison, shot, or deported.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> What I mean that a random person could do essentially the same thing that Kyle Rittenhouse did. Take a gun, walk through an angry crowd, get harassed, kill people, say he was afraid for his life, claim self defense and get off Scott free.
> 
> We could get a whole rash of these shootings.


There are six states and the District of Columbia where the open carrying of firearms is illegal – so an AR 15 likely won’t be used; but the principle remains the same: rightwing racists and bigots are at liberty to murder Americans of color engaged in lawful protest, claiming ‘self-defense.’


----------



## EvMetro (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> What I mean that a random person could do essentially the same thing that Kyle Rittenhouse did. Take a gun, walk through an angry crowd, get harassed, kill people, say he was afraid for his life, claim self defense and get off Scott free.
> 
> We could get a whole rash of these shootings.


You don't actually know what went down the night of the Rittenhouse shootings, you only know what the MSM told you.  Do not conflate what the politically motivated MSM sold you with what really happened.  Until you look beyond the narrative that was engineered for you by the MSM, you are ignorant of the broader picture.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> What I mean that a random person could do essentially the same thing that Kyle Rittenhouse did. Take a gun, walk through an angry crowd, get harassed, kill people, say he was afraid for his life, claim self defense and get off Scott free.
> 
> We could get a whole rash of these shootings.



You left out one important aspect: Being "harassed" doesn't constitute grounds for self-defense. Rittenhouse didn't shoot anyone because he was "harassed." He shot them because he was "physically attacked."

Your inability to understand the difference is probably a good reason why you shouldn't own a gun.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently every other guy there managed to not get attacked.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> What I mean that a random person could do essentially the same thing that Kyle Rittenhouse did. Take a gun, walk through an angry crowd, get harassed, kill people, say he was afraid for his life, claim self defense and get off Scott free.
> 
> We could get a whole rash of these shootings.


Yes, you can take a gun to where a bunch of loser douche bags are and when they attack you, you can shoot them dead. That is how self defense works. Welcome to citizen rights 101.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 20, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> Thanks to verdict, a new precedence has been set.
> 
> You can take your guns to any disturbance you want, shoot as many people as you want, and walk away scot free.


No you cant. Bro, your grasp of basic laws is pretty terrible.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yes.
> 
> The Rittenhouse verdict authorizes rightwing racists and bigots to murder with impunity.


Really? Good, then shut up the next time a black criminal gets killed by the cops.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 20, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Apparently every other guy there managed to not get attacked.





bodecea said:


> Apparently every other guy there managed to not get attacked.



They must not have met the three that attacked Kyle.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> There are six states and the District of Columbia where the open carrying of firearms is illegal – so an AR 15 likely won’t be used; but the principle remains the same: rightwing racists and bigots are at liberty to murder Americans of color engaged in lawful protest, claiming ‘self-defense.’


It would really be interesting if this board could install a hyperbole filter.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> There are six states and the District of Columbia where the open carrying of firearms is illegal – so an AR 15 likely won’t be used; but the principle remains the same: rightwing racists and bigots are at liberty to murder Americans of color engaged in lawful protest, claiming ‘self-defense.’


It wasnt murder. Didnt you follow the case? Why do you ignorant people keep commenting on cases you know nothing about?


----------



## JGalt (Nov 20, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> Thanks to verdict, a new precedence has been set.
> 
> You can take your guns to any disturbance you want, shoot as many people as you want, and walk away scot free.



You just admitted that it wasn't a "protest", it was a "disturbance."


----------



## Godboy (Nov 20, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Apparently every other guy there managed to not get attacked.


No, lots of people were attacked that night. Once again, you people are always ignorant when it comes to these cases.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Not just because he's a whitey.  Oh no.  He's a whitey who fights back.  The worst kind of evil.  A whitey who refuses to bend over and take it up the ass from a bunch of ignorant savages.


So true. The leftists are trying to beat us into submission with everything they have: silencing, siccing the FBI on dissenters, and trying to imprison a whitey who exercised his rights against leftist savages.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Did they have permits for that protest? 

Was it peaceful? 

OR

Was it a riot that happened on the spur of the moment?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impossible scenario.  B. L. M. Never protest in a hostile way. Must be fake news right . Peaceful protest.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> There are six states and the District of Columbia where the open carrying of firearms is illegal – so an AR 15 likely won’t be used; but the principle remains the same: rightwing racists and bigots are at liberty to murder Americans of color engaged in lawful protest, claiming ‘self-defense.’



1) The people killed were white. 

2) People who disagree with the BLM terror organization and show up to fight against it are allowed by law to defend themselves if one or more of the savages threaten his life.

3) The bigots in this case are leftwingers, ready to crucify White Boy because he defended himself against their savages. If he were black, there wouldn’t even have been a trial.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 20, 2021)

A better question might be, why are BLM rioters left unmolested by police? Maybe if the police did their damn job stuff like this wouldnt happen


----------



## Godboy (Nov 20, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 566453


He was using those skittles to make "lean" by the way. He loved mixing opioids with sugary stuff. He loved racism and violence too. Im glad that Trayvon is dead.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> There are six states and the District of Columbia where the open carrying of firearms is illegal – so an AR 15 likely won’t be used; but the principle remains the same: rightwing racists and bigots are at liberty to murder Americans of color engaged in lawful protest, claiming ‘self-defense.’


The only racist I see here is you.   

1.  They rioting, not protesting.

2.  No one of color was killed in this incident you fucking moron.  All parties involved were white.

You need to be barred from the internet for spreading your misinformation.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> A better question might be, why are BLM rioters left unmolested by police? Maybe if the policce did their damn job stuff like this wouldnt happen


They were under orders by the left wing politicians to stand down, and allow BLM savages to cause millions of dollars of damage - and to kill (or try to) any dissenter who gets in the way of the destruction.

This is what America looks like under Leftist Control.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 20, 2021)

Godboy said:


> He was using those skittles to make "lean" by the way. He loved mixing opioids with sugary stuff. He loved racism and violence too. Im glad that Trayvon is dead.


Straight to ignore with you.


----------



## DukeU (Nov 20, 2021)

*Could you take your AR15, walk through a* hostile BLM protest . . .​
I guess not.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 20, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 566453


If Kyle had been killed, would you have cheered his killers?

Had Trayvon killed Zimmerman, would you have hailed him as a hero?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yes.
> 
> The Rittenhouse verdict authorizes rightwing racists and bigots to murder with impunity.




To the member of the DNC who programmed this this bot -- I don't know if you released this one as a beta version and simply forgot about it or what, but could you please update its algorithms so it appears more human, please?  This one just repeats the same stupid declarative sentences ad nauseum calling everything racist.  It never actually argues any points in a rational manner, and just trots out these lame one liners.  Could you do us all a solid and please program it in such a way that it isn't so irritating in its repetitive banality?  TIA.

 Yes, though, by all means -- a white kid protecting himself from being attacked by white pedophiles and assorted white terrorists is SUCH a case of racism.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 20, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 566453


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 20, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> If Kyle had been killed, would you have cheered his killers?
> 
> Had Trayvon killed Zimmerman, would you have hailed him as a hero?


No


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Otis Mayfield said:


> What I mean that a random person could do essentially the same thing that Kyle Rittenhouse did. Take a gun, walk through an angry crowd, get harassed, kill people, say he was afraid for his life, claim self defense and get off Scott free.
> 
> We could get a whole rash of these shootings.



  If enough of these _Black *LIES* Matter_ filth end up being shot and killed by _“vigilantes”_, then perhaps the remaining instances of this subhuman shit will come to realize that rioting and looting and destroying and otherwise committing such rashes of violent, destructive crimes against actual human beings and their properties might not be such a good idea after all.  If not, then surely, they'll stop when enough of them have been killed that there are not enough of them left to hold a proper riot.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 20, 2021)

If the government/police doesn't want to do the job they collect taxes for why should the business owners pay taxes to them? 

They'd be more protected hiring some good Sicilian family members to provide the protection and adjudicate any disputes or wrongdoing. 

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 20, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> If enough of these _Black *LIES* Matter_ filth end up being shot and killed by _“vigilantes”_, then perhaps the remaining instances of this subhuman shit will come to realize that rioting and looting and destroying and otherwise committing such rashes of violent, destructive crimes against actual human beings and their properties might not be such a good idea after all.  If not, then surely, they'll stop when enough of them have been killed that there are not enough of them left to hold a proper riot.



*"this subhuman shit"*

They are exercising their First Amendment rights as expressed in the Bill of Rights. They are complaining that police are too rough.

Is that a reason to kill them?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 20, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> No
> 
> It, if anything, authorizes people to act in self defense.


It’s a perfectly appropriate, reasonable inference:

“The authoritarian right had largely failed to create a violent hero to rally around — until the Kenosha shooter”









						Kyle Rittenhouse verdict: Just what the right needs to create a thousand more like him
					

The authoritarian right had largely failed to create a violent hero to rally around — until the Kenosha shooter




					www.salon.com


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *"this subhuman shit"*
> 
> They are exercising their First Amendment rights as expressed in the Bill of Rights. They are complaining that police are too rough.
> 
> Is that a reason to kill them?







They were not peacefully protesting and most likely didn't have a permit. 

They were burning, looting, and murdering, people which is called a riot and the government is supposed to protect the citizens and business owners from such acts of violence.

The rioters should have all been arrested and had to do a couple years in the cooler.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 20, 2021)

Godboy said:


> It wasnt murder. Didnt you follow the case? Why do you ignorant people keep commenting on cases you know nothing about?


Needless to say, only rightwing racists and bigots who are white are at liberty to murder people of color with impunity:

“How legal technicalities and a culture of guns make it possible for (mostly white) men to get away with murder.”









						The Rittenhouse Verdict Shows the Ridiculousness of American Gun Laws and Self-Defense | Washington Monthly
					

How legal technicalities and a culture of guns make it possible for (mostly white) men to get away with murder.




					washingtonmonthly.com


----------



## Godboy (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Needless to say, only rightwing racists and bigots who are white are at liberty to murder people of color with impunity:
> 
> “How legal technicalities and a culture of guns make it possible for (mostly white) men to get away with murder.”
> 
> ...


Black people murder people of color with impunity. Shit, they didnt even make black gangs in a shoot out even go to court over it. People died, many injured, not one person charged. Black privilege at its finest..


----------



## Blues Man (Nov 20, 2021)

You can if the laws of your state allow it.

The real question is why the fuck would you want to?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Needless to say, only rightwing racists and bigots who are white are at liberty to murder people of color with impunity:
> 
> “How legal technicalities and a culture of guns make it possible for (mostly white) men to get away with murder.”
> 
> ...







Did you talk to the people of color who had their businesses burnt out and looted about how they feel about this?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## westwall (Nov 20, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> Thanks to verdict, a new precedence has been set.
> 
> You can take your guns to any disturbance you want, shoot as many people as you want, and walk away scot free.





What precedence is that?  Rioters can't just attack people for having the gall to try and put out arson fires.

Okay.

You have a problem with that?

Or is a little arson in black neighborhoods ok with you?


----------



## westwall (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *"this subhuman shit"*
> 
> They are exercising their First Amendment rights as expressed in the Bill of Rights. They are complaining that police are too rough.
> 
> Is that a reason to kill them?





Not when they burn shit down you moron.

No one disputes that protests are ok.  Only ignorant fucks, like you, claim rioting is the same as protesting.

It ain't dipshit.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yes.
> 
> The Rittenhouse verdict authorizes rightwing racists and bigots to murder with impunity.


No. It reinforces our right to defend ourselves from lunatics and violent thugs.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 20, 2021)

Godboy said:


> Really? Good, then shut up the next time a black criminal gets killed by the cops.


An armed citizen carrying a concealed handgun is making a withdraw from an ATM.

An attacker attempts to rob the citizen; the armed citizen kills his attacker.

That’s an example of appropriate, lawful self-defense.

A rightwing racist travels 20 miles to another state where he has no business being, intentionally places himself in a potentially dangerous situation, with the hope of killing an American of color.

He lies about ‘protecting’ a business whose building is empty, whose owners he doesn’t know, he lies about being ‘EMS,’ and he’s openly carrying a semi-automatic carbine in anticipation of killing an American of color.

This is not an example of appropriate, lawful self-defense – it’s an example of reckless, irresponsible, criminal vigilantism.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 20, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> Thanks to verdict, a new precedence has been set.
> 
> You can take your guns to any disturbance you want, shoot as many people as you want, and walk away scot free.







When's the rioter who pointed the illegal firearm he had in his possession at Rittenhouse going to be charged with a crime?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *"this subhuman shit"*
> 
> They are exercising their First Amendment rights as expressed in the Bill of Rights. They are complaining that police are too rough.
> 
> Is that a reason to kill them?


Burning down people's businesses in order to terrorize the general population is NOT a constitutional right.

You are merely too utterly stupid to be know what is a constitutional right and what isn't


----------



## Orangecat (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?


Define "harrassed"?
You could use lethal force to defend yourself from people who assault you, sure. 
Especially if multiple video evidence confirms your story.


----------



## JoeBlow (Nov 20, 2021)

JGalt said:


> You left out one important aspect: Being "harassed" doesn't constitute grounds for self-defense. Rittenhouse didn't shoot anyone because he was "harassed." He shot them because he was "physically attacked."
> 
> Your inability to understand the difference is probably a good reason why you shouldn't own a gun.


So he just has to wait until someone pushes him a little hard and he unloads on them?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> An armed citizen carrying a concealed handgun is making a withdraw from an ATM.
> 
> An attacker attempts to rob the citizen; the armed citizen kills his attacker.
> 
> ...






So you admit that it was a potentially dangerous situation? 

Was it a potentially dangerous situation because of the burning, looting, and murdering, that was going on?

Where were the police who were supposed to be protecting the neighborhood from burning, looting, and murdering?

Did the police and government relinquish their rights in this matter to others?

It would appear that they did.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *"this subhuman shit"*
> 
> They are exercising their First Amendment rights as expressed in the Bill of Rights. They are complaining that police are too rough.
> 
> Is that a reason to kill them?



  Rioting, looting, stealing and destroying property which is not yours, committing acts of violence and destruction against those who are not party to whatever it is that you think you are _“protesting”_, is not protest.  All it communicates is that you are unfit to be considered a human being, to be considered anything better than a dangerous wild animal that should be put down for the safety of actual human beings.

  Nothing in the First Amendment comes anywhere close to implying any right to engage in such behavior.  The First Amendment protects the right to assemble peaceably.  The sort of behavior in which your kind engage does not meet any rational definition of such peaceable assembly.

  Of course, being a a subhuman criminal piece of shit yourself, I wouldn't expect you to understand this important distinction between how actual human beings behave, and how subhuman animals such as your kind behave.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 20, 2021)

JoeBlow said:


> So he just has to wait until someone pushes him a little hard and he unloads on them?



Kyle didn't "unload" on anyone. Shot placement and unnecessary expenditure of ammo counts more.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 20, 2021)

westwall said:


> Not when they burn shit down you moron.
> 
> No one disputes that protests are ok. Only ignorant fucks, like you, claim rioting is the same as protesting.
> 
> It ain't dipshit.


.

It might be easier if we just reiterate the very important facts,

Intimidation is not not against the laws for either protestors or defenders.
With that in mind, bringing a skateboard to a gunfight ... Is not a smart idea.

The Prosecution tries to express that Kyle should have taken a beating (or worse) instead of engaging the assailants.
No one is required to take a beating in order to appease protestors, nor are they required to stay home in order to avoid protestors.

This is a wonderful example of what will happen when emotionally driven people think their beliefs, or social opinion, are a substantial substitute,
for our protected rights and our actual laws.

.​


----------



## Orangecat (Nov 20, 2021)

JoeBlow said:


> So he just has to wait until someone pushes him a little hard and he unloads on them?


Darwin has a law for unarmed  people who "push" armed people too hard. It keeps the species strong.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 20, 2021)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> It might be easier if we just reiterate the very important facts,
> 
> ...



If Rittenhouse would've remained with his fellow militia members instead of rushing off into a crowd of hostile protestors, two people would still be alive.

If the militia guys stopped Kyle from running off into a crowd of hostile protestors, two people would still be alive.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It’s a perfectly appropriate, reasonable inference:
> 
> “The authoritarian right had largely failed to create a violent hero to rally around — until the Kenosha shooter”
> 
> ...



Salon....English version of Pravda.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> If Rittenhouse would've remained with his fellow militia members instead of rushing off into a crowd of hostile protestors, two people would still be alive.





C_Clayton_Jones said:


> If Rittenhouse had remained in Illinois, two people would still be alive.



  Correction.  Two violent, destructive, dangerous subhuman pieces of shit would still be alive.  Only another destructive, dangerous subhuman piece of shit would try to make an argument on the basis of that being a desirable outcome.


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Lisa558 said:


> He was more than merely “harrassed”. The leftist BLM savages were chasing him, and threatening his life.
> 
> Stop demonizing this kid just because he’s a whitey.



Why did Kyle break the curfew?


----------



## Oldestyle (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yes.
> 
> The Rittenhouse verdict authorizes rightwing racists and bigots to murder with impunity.


What the Rittenhouse verdict does is send a loud and clear message to far left anarchists that if they loot, burn and assault others...they're leaving themselves open to an armed response from citizens that are tired of the lawlessness!


----------



## Oldestyle (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Why did Kyle break the curfew?


Because the anarchists that were trying to burn Kenosha to the ground were doing so at night?  With all due respect, Sarada...you can't let the "mob" break curfew and then claim the right to prosecute people trying to save their homes and businesses from being looted and burned!


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> What I mean that a random person could do essentially the same thing that Kyle Rittenhouse did. Take a gun, walk through an angry crowd, get harassed, kill people, say he was afraid for his life, claim self defense and get off Scott free.


Kyle ignored the people who were merely harassing him and de-escalated the situation. He only shot the vicious predators who had caught him alone, chased him down and tried to kill him.


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> Because the anarchists that were trying to burn Kenosha to the ground were doing so at night?  With all due respect, Sarada...you can't let the "mob" break curfew and then claim the right to prosecute people trying to save their homes and businesses from being looted and burned!



They weren't "protesters".. Protesters aren't vandals, looters and arsonists. The protesters had been going home before dark for three days. Nobody was left except vandals and armed militia.


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Kyle ignored the people who were merely harassing him and de-escalated the situation. He only shot the vicious predators who had caught him alone, chased him down and tried to kill him.



Trying to stop someone is not the same as killing someone.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Trying to stop someone is not the same as killing someone.





surada said:


> Trying to stop someone is not the same as killing someone.



What kind of people try to 'stop' someone by swinging a skateboard at their head, or pointing a handgun at them?


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Why did Kyle break the curfew?


He didn't. Unlike the communist insurgents, he had a legitimate reason to be there.

The judge dismissed that charge.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> If Rittenhouse would've remained with his fellow militia members instead of rushing off into a crowd of hostile protestors, two people would still be alive.


If Rittenhouse had remained in Illinois, two people would still be alive.

One cannot intentionally place himself in harm’s way, unilaterally provoke confrontations, murder individuals as a consequence of his reckless, irresponsible actions, and then claim ‘self-defense.’


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> If Rittenhouse would've remained with his fellow militia members instead of rushing off into a crowd of hostile protestors, two people would still be alive.


Of course that is not what actually happened. You really show off your stupidity when you mindlessly parrot bullshit you heard from the leftstream fake news media.

They are called fake news for a reason. 

THINK!


----------



## Meister (Nov 20, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> Thanks to verdict, a new precedence has been set.
> 
> You can take your guns to any disturbance you want, shoot as many people as you want, and walk away scot free.


"New precedence"?  Are you talking about actually following the facts to the conclusion?  
About time, huh?


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed


What does "get harassed" mean? Do you consider someone bashing a person in the head with a skateboard "getting harassed"? Do you consider pointing a gun at you from 3 feet away "getting harrassed"?


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely if they attacked me first.  It is called self defense.  go look it up.

A good example of that is the Kyle Rittenhouse case that happen just last week.  A Left Wing mob attacked Kyle and he used his AR for self defense and after reviewing all the facts the jury found him not guilty.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> An armed citizen carrying a concealed handgun is making a withdraw from an ATM.
> 
> An attacker attempts to rob the citizen; the armed citizen kills his attacker.
> 
> ...


BULLSHIIIT. You are allowed to travel to Kenosha. You are allowed to do it even if there is a riot happening there. If someone attacks you at that riot, you are allowed to shoot them dead. At no point did Rittenhouse commit a single crime. Not fucking one.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope and I would not let my kids do it. That being said explain to me how this incident is racism and why does BLM care about a white kid shooting three white people. They don’t care about blacks shooting blacks they said so. Only about whites shooting blacks. Are you ever not a complete hypocrite? Honest question.


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> He didn't. Unlike the communist insurgents, he had a legitimate reason to be there.
> 
> The judge dismissed that charge.



To join the vigilante militias? He made the job of the police harder.


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Godboy said:


> BULLSHIIIT. You are allowed to travel to Kenosha. You are allowed to do it even if there is a riot happening there. If someone attacks you at that riot, you are allowed to shoot them dead. At no point did Rittenhouse commit a single crime. Not fucking one.



There was a curfew in place. Kyle disregarded that ......


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> There was a curfew in place. Kyle disregarded that ......





surada said:


> . Kyle disregarded that ......



So did the people he shot.

your point?


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> So did the people he shot.
> 
> your point?



Yep. Most of the protesters went home by dark for three days. Kyle just made the things more difficult for law enforcement.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> There was a curfew in place. Kyle disregarded that ......


Did anyone else get arrested for a curfew violation? If not, you can shove that weak shit up your ass.


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Godboy said:


> Did anyone else get arrested for a curfew violation? If not, you can shove that weak shit up your ass.



Kenosha has a very weak police force.. They welcomed the vigilante militias.

Would YOU violate a curfew?


----------



## Godboy (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Kenosha has a very weak police force.. They welcomed the vigilante militias.
> 
> Would YOU violate a curfew?


No. If you want to get Kyle on a curfew charge, good luck with that. That fuckin kid is going to be rich, so he can get great lawyers, not that he would need one for such an insignificant charge.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Yep. Most of the protesters went home by dark for three days. Kyle just made the things more difficult for law enforcement.





surada said:


> Most of the protesters went home by dark for three days.



But not the 3 he shot.

Right?

Nor any of the crowd they were hanging with.

Right?

Because if they had obeyed the curfew, they wouldn't have been in shot.

Right?


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 20, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> But not the 3 he shot.
> 
> Right?
> 
> ...




If Kyle Rittenhouse, the militia guys and the demonstrators obeyed the curfew, yes, nobody would've been shot.

If everyone left their guns at home, nobody would've been shot.

If Kyle didn't stupidly run off alone into a hostile group of protestors, nobody would've been shot.

That's all true.


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> To join the vigilante militias? He made the job of the police harder.


You have just proved to the USMB forum that you have no fucking clue what the word "vigilante" means.

Is it too many syllables for you, moron?

All you did was parrot that word to describe Kyle because your feeble mind was easily brainwashed by the fake news media into believing that Kyle was vigilante. 

I challenge you to explain to the USMB forum the reasoning that you used to come to the ridiculous conclusion that Kyle is a vigilante.


----------



## WTF19 (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> What I mean that a random person could do essentially the same thing that Kyle Rittenhouse did. Take a gun, walk through an angry crowd, get harassed, kill people, say he was afraid for his life, claim self defense and get off Scott free.
> 
> We could get a whole rash of these shootings.


you must mean like the looting, burning, and murdering the SCUM demonRATS support...without any charges....hmmm


----------



## WTF19 (Nov 20, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Apparently every other guy there managed to not get attacked.


really?  does msm have a link stating that?  must have missed it ...you hypocritical liar


----------



## WTF19 (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *"this subhuman shit"*
> 
> They are exercising their First Amendment rights as expressed in the Bill of Rights. They are complaining that police are too rough.
> 
> Is that a reason to kill them?


yo, go get hit side YOUR head with a skateboard from behind....i bet you just shake the idiots hand, right?


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 20, 2021)

Godboy said:


> No. If you want to get Kyle on a curfew charge, good luck with that.


That's the first charge the judge threw out of court.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 20, 2021)

Godboy said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > There was a curfew in place. Kyle disregarded that ......
> ...



  Indeed.

  See the Equal Protection Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment.

  It is unconstitutional for authorities to single out one individual for prosecution, while looking the other way while large numbers of others are openly committing the same violation.


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *"this subhuman shit"*
> 
> They are exercising their First Amendment rights as expressed in the Bill of Rights. They are complaining that police are too rough.
> 
> Is that a reason to kill them?


They were not shot because they were complaining about the police, moron. They were shot because they physically attacked an innocent person.

Why do LWNJ gun-grabbing moronic moonbats think they can just run up to good citizens and try to steal their gun right out of their hands without getting shot? 

I've asked you moonbats that question on several occasions, but you never provide an answer.

Joseph Rosenbaum charged at Kyle and tried to steal his AR-15 and got shot dead.

Anthony Huber bashed Kyle in the head with a heavy object and tried to steal his AR-15 and got shot dead.

Ahmaud Arbery charged at Travis McMichael and tried to steal his shotgun and got shot dead.

When will the moronic moonbat gun-grabbers learn?


----------



## westwall (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Why did Kyle break the curfew?





Why did the rioters break the curfew and set arson fires?


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 20, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> They were not shot because they were complaining about the police, moron. They were shot because they physically attacked an innocent person.
> 
> Why do LWNJ gun-grabbing moronic moonbats think they can just run up to good citizens and try to steal their gun right out of their hands without getting shot?
> 
> ...



I was responding to another poster who said the protesters deserved what they got. (Or something like that. I'm not going to look it up.)


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

westwall said:


> Why did the rioters break the curfew and set arson fires?



Because they are rioters nor protesters. The militias certainly didn't help stop that.. They just broke the curfew and made police work more difficult.


----------



## westwall (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Because they are rioters nor protesters. The militias certainly didn't help stop that.. They just broke the curfew and made police work more difficult.





Then your question immaterial.  The police weren't enforcing the curfew period, so your claim of interference is not supported by fact.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I've been saying.  Just not a good precedent.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Because they are rioters nor protesters. The militias certainly didn't help stop that.. They just broke the curfew and made police work more difficult.


Both sides should bring guns.


----------



## westwall (Nov 20, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Both sides should bring guns.





They did dumbass.  You live in a cave?


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 20, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> Thanks to verdict, a new precedence has been set.
> 
> You can take your guns to any disturbance you want, shoot as many people as you want, and walk away scot free.


Please try it, I want to laugh when you get convicted.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Why did Kyle break the curfew?


Why did the BLM savages set the entire area on fire with the intent to destroy businesses?


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Lisa558 said:


> Why did the BLM savages set the entire area on fire with the intent to destroy businesses?



They didn't .. The protesters went home by dark.. The rioters and vandals along with the militias broke curfew and stayed to loot and commit arson.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> There was a curfew in place. Kyle disregarded that ......


You are more critical of a teenager breaking curfew than you are of a bunch of criminal thugs setting fire to an entire neighborhood with the intent to do as much damage as possible.

(And why were they so angry? Because yet another black criminal refused to obey police directions, and went for his weapon to do G-d knows what. Fortunately, the police stopped him before we all found out.)


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> They didn't .. The protesters went home by dark.. The rioters and vandals along with the militias broke curfew and stayed to loot and commit arson.


That’s who I’m talking about. You are focused on whitey breaking curfew instead of the BLM savages setting the place on fire, and why? Because the savages did it because they were mad that a black criminal got shot for going for a knife instead of listening to police directions.

This would all have been avoided if the thug didn’t threaten police.


----------



## westwall (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> They didn't .. The protesters went home by dark.. The rioters and vandals along with the militias broke curfew and stayed to loot and commit arson.


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Lisa558 said:


> You are more critical of a teenager breaking curfew than you are of a bunch of criminal thugs setting fire to an entire neighborhood with the intent to do as much damage as possible.
> 
> (And why were they so angry? Because yet another black criminal refused to obey police directions, and went for his weapon to do G-d knows what. Fortunately, the police stopped him before we all found out.)



Shooting Blake in the back seven times is very suspicious and impossible to justify.

Kyle was breaking the law by defying the curfew. The Kenosha police failed to do their jobs.

A curfew isn't a "suggestion".


----------



## westwall (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Shooting Blake in the back seven times is very suspicious and impossible to justify.
> 
> Kyle was breaking the law by defying the curfew. The Kenosha police failed to do their jobs.
> 
> A curfew isn't a "suggestion".





It was for your pet rioters.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Shooting Blake in the back seven times is very suspicious and impossible to justify.
> 
> Kyle was breaking the law by defying the curfew. The Kenosha police failed to do their jobs.
> 
> A curfew isn't a "suggestion".





surada said:


> A curfew isn't a "suggestion".



Protestors thought is was.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Shooting Blake in the back seven times is very suspicious and impossible to justify.
> 
> Kyle was breaking the law by defying the curfew. The Kenosha police failed to do their jobs.
> 
> A curfew isn't a "suggestion".


Damn girl! You are still more angry at the white boy breaking curfew than you are over the lowlife scum setting the place on fire. That’s against the law too.

Not committing arson isn’t a “suggestion.”


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

westwall said:


> It was for your pet rioters.



The protesters went home.. and the police didn't arrest the rioters.. They just encouraged the vigilantes.


----------



## JoeBlow (Nov 20, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Kyle didn't "unload" on anyone. Shot placement and unnecessary expenditure of ammo counts more.


So that's a yes.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

This thread really shows how the leftist bigots have their values turned upside down. More venom for a teenager (white) who broke curfew than a crowd of felons and rapists committing arson (because they were BLM followers).


----------



## JGalt (Nov 20, 2021)

JoeBlow said:


> So that's a yes.



No idea what you're asking, and I'm not gonna dig through 6 pages to figure out what it was.


----------



## westwall (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> The protesters went home.. and the police didn't arrest the rioters.. They just encouraged the vigilantes.





Please note where I said RIOTERS.  Now a few of your protestors did indeed stay to riot, but the rioters were there to riot, and they ignored the curfew.  You don't care about them.

Why?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> The protesters went home.. and the police didn't arrest the rioters.. They just encouraged the vigilantes.


Just how far up your ass is your head?


----------



## westwall (Nov 20, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Just how far up your ass is your head?






Pretty much the whole way.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

JoeBlow said:


> So he just has to wait until someone pushes him a little hard and he unloads on them?


They did more than push him a little hard. One was ready to bash his brains in with a skateboard and the other had a gun pointed at him.

BTW, this also shows what idiots the BLM lowlifes are - without the brains they were born with. What person in his right mind chases after someone holding a loaded rifle?


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Lisa558 said:


> This thread really shows how the leftist bigots have their values turned upside down. More venom for a teenager (white) who broke curfew than a crowd of felons and rapists committing arson (because they were BLM followers).



Why do you think they had a curfew?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can now...lol


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Why do you think they had a curfew?


Because the BLM lowlife scumbag thugs were totally out of control, and the police - instructed by the liberals afraid of angering the BLM terrorists - were told to stand down.

How about some condemnation for the BLM thugs burning the place down? They’re certainly a lot worse than a clean white teen who stayed out too late.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> What I mean that a random person could do essentially the same thing that Kyle Rittenhouse did. Take a gun, walk through an angry crowd, get harassed, kill people, say he was afraid for his life, claim self defense and get off Scott free.
> 
> We could get a whole rash of these shootings.


If no one attacked him, he couldn't do it.  If someone attacked him, using deadly force?  Then, yes, someone can do that.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> We can now...lol


If you have a video showing felons chasing you, screaming to “cranium you” (that’s street talk for murder), and you have a gun with which to kill them, yes you can. It’s called self-defense.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 20, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> Thanks to verdict, a new precedence has been set.
> 
> You can take your guns to any disturbance you want, shoot as many people as you want, and walk away scot free.


Riots are illegal.  Its rather stupid to create a riot, then bitch because someone you don't like showed up with a gun...lol


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 20, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Apparently every other guy there managed to not get attacked.


They went after Rittenhouse because they thought he wasn't a threat.  Typical for pussy as Lidtards.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> There are six states and the District of Columbia where the open carrying of firearms is illegal – so an AR 15 likely won’t be used; but the principle remains the same: rightwing racists and bigots are at liberty to murder Americans of color engaged in lawful protest, claiming ‘self-defense.’


Riots aren't lawful protests.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 20, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 566453


Trayvon Martin was using deadly force against another person.  See the difference?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 20, 2021)

Lisa558 said:


> You are more critical of a teenager breaking curfew than you are of a bunch of criminal thugs setting fire to an entire neighborhood with the intent to do as much damage as possible.



  Of course he is.  Like any subhuman criminal piece of shit, you can expect surada to stand with his own kind.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> If Rittenhouse would've remained with his fellow militia members instead of rushing off into a crowd of hostile protestors, two people would still be alive.
> 
> If the militia guys stopped Kyle from running off into a crowd of hostile protestors, two people would still be alive.


.

If all the if's, could's and should's were candy and nuts, it would be Christmas all year.
If the fools that got killed and injured had stayed home, Kyle Rittenhouse wouldn't have shot them.

.​


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> The protesters went home.. and the police didn't arrest the rioters.. They just encouraged the vigilantes.



  Repeating a lie over and over and over again does not imbue it with any truth.

  It is still a lie the dozenth time you tell it, or the hundredth time you tell it, or the thousandth time you tell it, as it was the first time you told it.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 20, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Trayvon Martin was using deadly force against another person.  See the difference?


Those skittles can fuck a brother up.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 20, 2021)

JGalt said:


> View attachment 566541




But only one of those 4 killed another human being.


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Repeating a lie over and over and over again does not imbue it with any truth.
> 
> It is still a lie the dozenth time you tell it, or the hundredth time you tell it, or the thousandth time you tell it, as it was the first time you told it.



I posted the evidence the first time.. Do you have children? Would you support them traveling to a riot with a firearm and breaking the city curfew?


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Of course he is.  Like any subhuman criminal piece of shit, you can expect surada to stand with his own kind.



Bob..Surada is a femine name. I am a grandmother. I am against vigilantes of any stripe.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> But only one of those 4 killed another human being.


That’s not true. There have been 30 murders during the BLM rage of terrorism. You just don’t hear about them because….reasons.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Bob..Surada is a femine name. I am a grandmother. I am against vigilantes of any stripe.


You’re a grandmother??? I thought you were early 20s.

Are you against felons and arsonists and assaulters and rapists too?


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Trayvon Martin was using deadly force against another person.  See the difference?



With his skittles? Zimmerman stalked Travon,scared him created a response and then killed him. He too had fantasies of being a cop.


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Lisa558 said:


> That’s not true. There have been 30 murders during the BLM rage of terrorism. You just don’t hear about them because….reasons.



Well, you heard of these 30 murders so give us names, dates and locations.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> I posted the evidence the first time.. Do you have children? Would you support them traveling to a riot with a firearm and breaking the city curfew?


Once the peaceful protestors left, Kyle was there only one there with a decent heart. The rest were felons and thugs.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> With his skittles? Zimmerman stalked Travon,scared him created a response and then killed him. He too had fantasies of being a cop.


Trayvon was beating George’s head into the concrete. You forgot that detail.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Well, you heard of these 30 murders so give us names, dates and locations.


That’s the problem. There’s no attention on them because they were all committed by BLM savages. As you do yourself, the leftists downplay the subhuman behavior committed by these thugs.


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Lisa558 said:


> That’s the problem. There’s no attention on them because they were all committed by BLM savages. As you do yourself, the leftists downplay the subhuman behavior committed by these thugs.



Well, YOU know about these 30 murders so share your information with the board.


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Bob..Surada is a femine name. I am a grandmother. I am against vigilantes of any stripe.


You mean like the vigilante mob that tried to run down Kyle and kill him?  All because he tried to help put out a street fire that they started?

They were coward vigilantes, weren't they?  They didn't go after any of the adult buggaloo boys.  Like the little chickenshits they were they went after the baby faced kid with the first aid kit.  

Got a big surprised, didn't they?


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Lisa558 said:


> Trayvon was beating George’s head into the concrete. You forgot that detail.



George stalked Travon and then shot him claiming self defense.


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Flash said:


> You mean like the vigilante mob that tried to run down Kyle and kill him?  All because he tried to help put out a street fire that they started?
> 
> They were coward vigilantes, weren't they?  They didn't go after any of the adult buggaloo boys.  Like the little chickenshits they were they went after the baby faced kid with the first aid kit.
> 
> Got a big surprised, didn't they?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> With his skittles? Zimmerman stalked Travon,scared him created a response and then killed him. He too had fantasies of being a cop.



Created a response?

ab so lute ly.

he was slamming Zimmermans head against a concrete sidewalk.

Something not even the hardest  head can take for long.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> George stalked Travon and then shot him claiming self defense.


Trayvon was in the process of beating George to death. He shot him to save his own life. The jury agreed it was self defense.


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Bob..Surada is a femine name.


You Moon Bats don't know anymore about Biology than you know about Economics, History, Climate Science, Ethics or the Constitution.

We can never be sure you are really the gender you claim to be.


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Flash said:


> You Moon Bats don't know anymore about Biology than you know about Economics, History, Climate Science, Ethics or the Constitution.
> 
> We can never be sure you are really the gender you claim to be.



Don't be an ass.









						Militias called for armed vigilantes in Kenosha before fatal shootings
					

Armed militia groups put out a call online for vigilantes to converge on Kenosha, Wisconsin, to defend the city from “evil thugs” in the hours before two demonstrators were shot dead by…




					nypost.com


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

And that was another case where an anti-white president took the black’s side without knowing any of the details. “If I had a son….”


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 20, 2021)

Flash said:


> You Moon Bats don't know anymore about Biology than you know about Economics, History, Climate Science, Ethics or the Constitution.
> 
> We can never be sure you are really the gender you claim to be.





Flash said:


> We can never be sure you are really the gender you claim to be.



Considering her group believes there are about 20 genders, she could change  it twice a day.


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2021)

Lisa558 said:


> That’s not true. There have been 30 murders during the BLM rage of terrorism. You just don’t hear about them because….reasons.




The MSM has covered up the number of murders in the six months of the destructive Negro Innsurection in over 200 American cities.

You know, because it doesn't fi into their narrative of mostly "peaceful protest".


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Don't be an ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you hear the testimony of the four guys and one chick that you claim were "the militia"?

All of them said the same thing.  They went there to protect property that the police refused to protect.  However, all of them said they took their weapons for self defense and not to be used to be used to protect property.

Meanwhile many of the street thugs were armed.  In fact the first person to shoot that night was a street thug protester.  One of the viglaties that attacked Kyle was illegally carrying a loaded Glock that he aimed at Kyle.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 20, 2021)

Flash said:


> The MSM has covered up the number of murders in the six months of the destructive Negro Innsurection in over 200 American cities.
> 
> You know, because it doesn't fi into their narrative of mostly "peaceful protest".




*"Negro Innsurection"*

lol


----------



## fncceo (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Could you take your AR15, walk through a hostile BLM protest . . .​get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?



Probably not... but, you can stand your ground in a riot, get attacked by armed rioters, defend yourself ... then go through a long, protracted, politically-motivated trial ... THEN get off scot-free.

Because THIS is a great country.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 20, 2021)

fncceo said:


> Probably not... but, you can stand your ground in a riot, get attacked by armed rioters, defend yourself ... then go through a long, protracted, politically-motivated trial ... THEN get off scot-free.
> 
> Because THIS is a great country.



He shouldn't have killed them boys.


----------



## fncceo (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> He shouldn't have killed them boys.



They shouldn't have attacked him.

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try the truth.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> He shouldn't have killed them boys.


They were not boys.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> He shouldn't have killed them boys.


The BLM thugs shouldn’t have threatened his life.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> What I mean that a random person could do essentially the same thing that Kyle Rittenhouse did. Take a gun, walk through an angry crowd, get harassed, kill people, say he was afraid for his life, claim self defense and get off Scott free.
> 
> We could get a whole rash of these shootings.


Do rioters have the right to attack people with the intention of putting them in the hospital for a long time or six feet under?


----------



## Abatis (Nov 20, 2021)

I know I am very worried about the slippery slope. 

How many people are going to think it's okay to shoot a child rapist when he's trying to kill you? What kind of anarchy does that lead to? 

I mean, what does it say about us as a nation when a child rapist can't be safe trying to kill someone without that person getting all uppity and shooting him in so-called, "self defense"?

I don't want to have our children growing up in such a country.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> With his skittles? Zimmerman stalked Travon,scared him created a response and then killed him. He too had fantasies of being a cop.


He had Zimmerman on the ground hitting him in the head.  That's considered deadly force.  If Martin had just kept walking, it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 20, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> Those skittles can fuck a brother up.


You people never miss a chance to put your ignorance on display.  Or, is it outright dishonesty?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 20, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Of course he is.  Like any subhuman criminal piece of shit, you can expect surada to stand with his own kind.


Hes mad because black folks aren't going to be able to get away with their shit quite as much.


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> He had Zimmerman on the ground hitting him in the head.  That's considered deadly force.  If Martin had just kept walking, it wouldn't have happened.



He was afraid.. Zimmerman had been stalking him for more than a half hour.

Zimmerman is absurdly stupid.. He could have spoken to the boy and completely diffused the situation. He was playing "secret agent man" or some other juvenile shit.


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Hes mad because black folks aren't going to be able to get away with their shit quite as much.



I'm not a he.. I am a grandmother who didn't raise any idiot children.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> I'm not a he.. I am a grandmother who didn't raise any idiot children.


Whatever


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> He was afraid.. Zimmerman had been stalking him for more than a half hour.
> 
> Zimmerman is absurdly stupid.. He could have spoken to the boy and completely diffused the situation. He was playing "secret agent man" or some other juvenile shit.


He wasn't afraid.  He just east going to get dissed by some white boy.  He was too gangsta for day.  Looks he fucked with the wrong white boy...lol


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> He wasn't afraid.  He just east going to get dissed by some white boy.  He was too gangsta for day.  Looks he fucked with the wrong white boy...lol



You mean fat little unemployed drop out who's parents paid his rent?


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Flash said:


> Did you hear the testimony of the four guys and one chick that you claim were "the militia"?
> 
> All of them said the same thing.  They went there to protect property that the police refused to protect.  However, all of them said they took their weapons for self defense and not to be used to be used to protect property.
> 
> Meanwhile many of the street thugs were armed.  In fact the first person to shoot that night was a street thug protester.  One of the viglaties that attacked Kyle was illegally carrying a loaded Glock that he aimed at Kyle.



LOL.. They claimed the Kenosha police refused to protect the property? Really? Where were these hero vigilantes from?


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yes.
> 
> The Rittenhouse verdict authorizes rightwing racists and bigots to murder with impunity.


You're bros do it everyday in Chicago, Baltimore, Detroit, Philadelphia, St. Louis, Oakland, Seattle, Portland---did I miss any?  Why would you worry about anyone else.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> I am against vigilantes of any stripe.



  Of course you are.  Being a criminal—or at least a criminal-sympathizer, which is no better—you're going to be against anyone trying to interfere with the defining activities of criminals.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 20, 2021)

Flash said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Bob..Surada is a femine name. I am a grandmother. I am against vigilantes of any stripe.
> ...



  Many of them are not even sure of their own gender.


----------



## fncceo (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> I am against vigilantes of any stripe.



That can't possibly be true ...


----------



## yidnar (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> What I mean that a random person could do essentially the same thing that Kyle Rittenhouse did. Take a gun, walk through an angry crowd, get harassed, kill people, say he was afraid for his life, claim self defense and get off Scott free.
> 
> We could get a whole rash of these shootings.


i've got an idea !! stop rioting and being violent and destructive !


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

fncceo said:


> That can't possibly be true ...
> 
> View attachment 566630



I loved the superhero comic books when I was a kid.


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Of course you are.  Being a criminal—or at least a criminal-sympathizer, which is no better—you're going to be against anyone trying to interfere with the defining activities of criminals.



Actually I think they should shoot looters, vandals and arsonists.


----------



## fncceo (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> I loved the superhero comic books when I was a kid.



Silver age comics are really terrible.  Dumb stories, no canon, shoddy artwork, and ads for Hostess Fruit Pies and X-Ray Specs.

Comics are so much better today ...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?


Probably not, since harassment isn't a reason to murder someone and based on your description (albeit rather vague) there doesn't appear to be any presence of imminent danger.


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> LOL.. They claimed the Kenosha police refused to protect the property? Really? Where were these hero vigilantes from?


 As usual Democrat stupidity was at the root of the destruction.

A stupid Negro ass kissing Democrat Governor decided not to send the National Guard when the BLM shitheads started to burn down Kenosha.

The Stupid Negro ass kissing Democrat Mayor of Kenosha told the police to stand down and let the Negros destroy anything they wanted.  The policeman testified to this at the trial.

The Democrat leadership refusal to protect Kenosha led to some of the citizens doing it themselves.

Why didn't the rioters just stay at home and not try to destroy Kenosha?  Were they that butt hurt over the thug Negro getting shot?  

Are you that much of a stupid uneducated Moon Bat that you have trouble understanding that the bad guys were the rioters?  Really?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can you set up an "autonomous" zone and staff it with gun toting leftwing assholes?  Yes....apparently you can because they did.....in Seattle.....you idiot.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yes.
> 
> The Rittenhouse verdict authorizes rightwing racists and bigots to murder with impunity.


I don't recall Rittenhouse being on trial for racist actions.  The people who attacked him were white.  Where, pray tell, did you jump to the conclusion that he was racist.  I think racism has exclusive tenancy in your empty head.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> What I mean that a random person could do essentially the same thing that Kyle Rittenhouse did. Take a gun, walk through an angry crowd, get harassed, kill people, say he was afraid for his life, claim self defense and get off Scott free.
> 
> We could get a whole rash of these shootings.




Only if they try to maim or kill you like the one child rapist and the other two felons did.......if you leave the gun owner the fuck alone, nothing would happen.....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 20, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> Thanks to verdict, a new precedence has been set.
> 
> You can take your guns to any disturbance you want, shoot as many people as you want, and walk away scot free.




Hmmmm..

You skipped the whole part where the guy who raped 5 young boys, ages 9-11, violently attacked Rittenhouse, and the other 3 criminals tired to maim or kill him....

Other than that, your post is still shit....


----------



## yidnar (Nov 20, 2021)

Flash said:


> As usual Democrat stupidity was at the root of the destruction.
> 
> A stupid Negro ass kissing Democrat Governor decided not to send the National Guard when the BLM shitheads started to burn down Kenosha.
> 
> ...


many of the rioters were white ... the riots are being carried out by leftists of all races .


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> There are six states and the District of Columbia where the open carrying of firearms is illegal – so an AR 15 likely won’t be used; but the principle remains the same: rightwing racists and bigots are at liberty to murder Americans of color engaged in lawful protest, claiming ‘self-defense.’




Hey.......shithead.....where did racists shoot anyone?    Considering Rittenhouse shot 3 criminals in self defense.....3 white criminals...one of whom raped 5 boys age 9-11........

What part of that do morons like you not understand?


----------



## yidnar (Nov 20, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Hmmmm..
> 
> You skipped the whole part where the guy who raped 5 young boys, ages 9-11, violently attacked Rittenhouse, and the other 3 criminals tired to maim or kill him....
> 
> Other than that, your post is still shit....


i cant understand why the pedo wasnt serving a life sentence ...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Actually I think they should shoot looters, vandals and arsonists.



  If you truly believed that, then you should have no trouble with Kyle Rittenhouse.  The very worst that anyone can plausibly attribute to his intent would be that he went to Kenosha to do exactly that.  But if so, then he wasn't really doing a very good job of it, because he didn't shoot anyone until they started attacking him.  The one video that I have seen of him shows him exercising far more restraint that I would have, if I were to find myself in the same situation.  It shows him being repeatedly attacked, struck with a skateboard being knocked down, getting up, trying to run away, with the cycle repeating at least two or three times before he unshoulders his rifle and shoots the subhuman piece of shit that was attacking him.  If I were somehow to find myself in that exact same situation, carrying a loaded rifle and being attacked by some subhuman piece of shit, I would have shot it the very first time it tried to swing that skateboard at me.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 20, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 566453




Except you left out the most important parts.....

Martin was a 6' teenager with a history of crime, who was a violent attacker......

Kyle was attacked by 4 criminals.....one of whom raped 5 young boys, 9-11, .....

You forgot those important points you dumb shit....


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> If you truly believed that, then you should have no trouble with Kyle Rittenhouse.  The very worst that anyone can plausibly attribute to his intent would be that he went to Kenosha to do exactly that.  But if so, then he wasn't really doing a very good job of it, because he didn't shoot anyone until they started attacking him.  The one video that I have seen of him shows him exercising far more restraint that I would have, if I were to find myself in the same situation.  It shows him being repeatedly attacked, struck with a skateboard being knocked down, getting up, trying to run away, with the cycle repeating at least two or three times before he unshoulders his rifle and shoots the subhuman piece of shit that was attacking him.  If I were somehow to find myself in that exact same situation, carrying a loaded rifle and being attacked by some subhuman piece of shit, I would have shot it the very first time it tried to swing that skateboard at me.



Kyle is not a police officer.. He should have stayed home and out of the way. He's just an immature vigilante.









						Black Lives Matter Rioters Burned ‘Much Of The Black Business District’ in Kenosha
					

Local resident claims out-of-towners razed many black businesses during the ongoing civil unrest



					www.newswars.com
				




A local resident claims many out-of-towners traveled to Kenosha for the purpose of rioting and burned down many black businesses as civil unrest continues following the police involved shooting of Jacob Blake, a black Kenosha resident, when they were called to a domestic disturbance.

Several business were torched as the Wisconsin city was plunged into civil unrest to cap off a summer of rioting and violent protests against police brutality and so-called “systemic” racism.

An article published by Reuters revealed how one resident talked about the destruction of black businesses–in protests purportedly conducted to raise awareness of black struggles.

“Arsonists set several buildings ablaze and torched much of the Black business district in a second night of unrest in the city of Kenosha, Wisconsin, triggered by the wounding of a Black man shot in the back by officers,” Reuters tweeted.


Get back in the game, jump on our major sale at the store now!
Daily Wire quoted how local resident, Porche Bennett, spoke of people from elsewhere would wreak havoc throughout the city. Reuters has since appeared to have scrubbed Bennett’s account from the original article.

It read:

Local police, who had support from National Guard troops, fired tear gas, rubber bullets and smoke bombs to disperse the crowd, which grew to several hundred, according to protester Porche Bennett, 31, of Kenosha. Fires destroyed much of the Black business district, Bennett said, adding that the instigators she saw were white. “It’s people from out of town doing this. We’ve been shopping there since we were kids and they set it on fire,” Bennett said.

“White supremacists at work! Fires destroyed much of the Black business district, Bennett said, adding that the instigators she saw were white. “It’s people from out of town doing this”,” one person tweeted.


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Except you left out the most important parts.....
> 
> Martin was a 6' teenager with a history of crime, who was a violent attacker......
> 
> ...



Trayvon didn't have a criminal history. Zimmerman had 50 pounds on Trayvon.


----------



## yidnar (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Kyle is not a police officer.. He should have stayed home and out of the way. He's just an immature vigilante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the 3 rioters that were shot were violent leftists .... nice try ...


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2021)

yidnar said:


> many of the rioters were white ... the riots are being carried out by leftists of all races .




Yes some stupid confused spinelless White Guilt pukes joined with the hate mongering destructive Negroes and that is despicable.


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

yidnar said:


> the 3 rioters that were shot were violent leftists .... nice try ...











						Black Lives Matter Rioters Burned ‘Much Of The Black Business District’ in Kenosha
					

Local resident claims out-of-towners razed many black businesses during the ongoing civil unrest



					www.newswars.com


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Trayvon didn't have a criminal history. Zimmerman had 50 pounds on Trayvon.


He didn;t kill the little Negro punk that attacked him with his weight.  He killed the worthless shithead with a gun.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> He's just an immature vigilante.


Who committed NO crime.  Your point is?


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Who committed NO crime.  Your point is?



He violated the curfew like an idiot.


----------



## yidnar (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> He violated the curfew like an idiot.


the 2 violent felons and the child molester also violated curfew .... maybe you would rather live next door to them than Rittenhouse .. Rittenhouse might do neighborhood crime watch but the others may rape break in and beat up women ... after all thats their history .... facts ... but you go on ahead and defend the child rapist , felony burglar and woman beater ..


----------



## Abatis (Nov 20, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Many of them are not even sure of their own gender.


There is so much murder in Democrat run hellholes, the most common pronouns are _was / were._


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> He violated the curfew like an idiot.


Funny, I don't recall seeing the  jury convict him of that either.  Any other phony shit you want to pull out of your ignorant ass?


----------



## whitehall (Nov 20, 2021)

"Get harassed, kill a bunch of people"? WTF?


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Funny, I don't recall seeing the  jury convict him of that either.  Any other phony shit you want to pull out of your ignorant ass?



Trump would just love your vulgarity.









						Rioters Destroy Kenosha's Black Business District As National Guard Responds - The Police Tribune
					

Kenosha, WI – A second night of riots and looting left even more Kenosha businesses destroyed on Tuesday morning despite the presence of Wisconsin National Guardsmen across the city. Arsonists set ablaze most of the city’s black business district on Monday night, according to Reuters. Kenosha...




					policetribune.com
				




Kenosha, WI – A second night of riots and looting left even more Kenosha businesses destroyed on Tuesday morning despite the presence of Wisconsin National Guardsmen across the city.

Arsonists set ablaze most of the city’s black business district on Monday night, according to Reuters.

Kenosha police said rioters set fire to buildings uptown and downtown, smashed streetlights, and destroyed city equipment, including the Community Corrections Building on 60th Street, the Kenosha News reported.

Wisconsin Governor Tony Evers deployed the Wisconsin National Guard into the city on Monday to assist law enforcement with keeping the peace after the city exploded in riots following the officer-involved shooting of 29-year-old Jacob Blake by Kenosha police on Sunday.

The Kenosha County Sheriff’s Office, the Pleasant Prairie police, and the Wisconsin State Police were also on hand to assist Kenosha police when the rioting kicked off again on Aug. 24, the Kenosha News reported.

continued


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 20, 2021)

yidnar said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > He violated the curfew like an idiot.
> ...



One is known by the company that one chooses to keep.

  If surada chooses to stand with subhuman criminal shit, then that is how h'orsh'/it shall be known.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 20, 2021)

Godboy said:


> BULLSHIIIT. You are allowed to travel to Kenosha. You are allowed to do it even if there is a riot happening there. If someone attacks you at that riot, you are allowed to shoot them dead. At no point did Rittenhouse commit a single crime. Not fucking one.


The courts and juries determine what the laws mean, how they’re interpreted, and how they’re applied.

In this case it’s lawful for a rightwing racist armed with an AR 15 to seek out a demonstration against police violence and the killing of Americans of color in police custody, unilaterally provoke a confrontation with a participant, and murder that participant with impunity making a bad faith claim of ‘self-defense.’

That is the consequence of the Rittenhouse verdict; it’s perfectly appropriate to infer that other rightwing racist will take advantage of the verdict to engage in further acts of violence and murder against Americans of color.

This is what conservatism has become; this is who conservatives are.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Trump would just love your vulgarity.



  Fuck vulgarity.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 20, 2021)

Flash said:


> The MSM has covered up the number of murders in the six months of the destructive Negro Innsurection in over 200 American cities.
> 
> You know, because it doesn't fi into their narrative of mostly "peaceful protest".


As if on cue – an example of the hateful, racist right.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Trump would just love your vulgarity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HaHaHa, poor excuse for a response.  Kyle Rittenhouse was acquitted of all charges.  Please keep up, dumb ass--I guess you expect me to give you a pass because you allow Trump to live rent free in your head.  Do you love him that much?


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Flash said:


> As usual Democrat stupidity was at the root of the destruction.
> 
> A stupid Negro ass kissing Democrat Governor decided not to send the National Guard when the BLM shitheads started to burn down Kenosha.
> 
> ...



So Kyle was defending black businesses?









						Rioters Destroy Kenosha's Black Business District As National Guard Responds - The Police Tribune
					

Kenosha, WI – A second night of riots and looting left even more Kenosha businesses destroyed on Tuesday morning despite the presence of Wisconsin National Guardsmen across the city. Arsonists set ablaze most of the city’s black business district on Monday night, according to Reuters. Kenosha...




					policetribune.com
				




Kenosha, WI – A second night of riots and looting left even more Kenosha businesses destroyed on Tuesday morning despite the presence of Wisconsin National Guardsmen across the city.

Arsonists set ablaze most of the city’s black business district on Monday night, according to Reuters.

Kenosha police said rioters set fire to buildings uptown and downtown, smashed streetlights, and destroyed city equipment, including the Community Corrections Building on 60th Street, the Kenosha News reported.

Wisconsin Governor Tony Evers deployed the Wisconsin National Guard into the city on Monday to assist law enforcement with keeping the peace after the city exploded in riots following the officer-involved shooting of 29-year-old Jacob Blake by Kenosha police on Sunday.

The Kenosha County Sheriff’s Office, the Pleasant Prairie police, and the Wisconsin State Police were also on hand to assist Kenosha police when the rioting kicked off again on Aug. 24, the Kenosha News reported.

continued





Concerned American said:


> HaHaHa, poor excuse for a response.  Kyle Rittenhouse was acquitted of all charges.  Please keep up, dumb ass--I guess you expect me to give you a pass because you allow Trump to live rent free in your head.  Do you love him that much?


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> rightwing racist armed with an AR 15


What racist act did this innocent American commit?  The anarchist attackers were all white--racism consumes you.  You should get help, racist.


----------



## Abatis (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> He violated the curfew like an idiot.



Curfew????????

There was no curfew in that little slice of leftist utopia. 

There was no "law and order" as conceptualized by western society whatsoever! 

The government and their "safety" apparatus retreated and surrendered that working-class area to the BLM rioters . . .  Only Neo-Marxist mob rule was evident in that area and you are prattling on about a curfew?  

I heard there were some parking violations too; people forgot to feed the meters for the cars that were lit on fire.






.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Trump would just love your vulgarity.


Where was all of this indignation when the democrat pussy brigade that attacked DC in 2017? Wasn't that vuglarity.  I'm sure Obama, Clinton, Biden and YOU thought that was just fine, hypocrite.


----------



## Abatis (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> So Kyle was defending black businesses?



I think they were Indian . . .


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Abatis said:


> I think they were Indian . . .
> 
> View attachment 566646



Reuters is usually right on the facts.









						Rioters Destroy Kenosha's Black Business District As National Guard Responds - The Police Tribune
					

Kenosha, WI – A second night of riots and looting left even more Kenosha businesses destroyed on Tuesday morning despite the presence of Wisconsin National Guardsmen across the city. Arsonists set ablaze most of the city’s black business district on Monday night, according to Reuters. Kenosha...




					policetribune.com
				




Kenosha, WI – A second night of riots and looting left even more Kenosha businesses destroyed on Tuesday morning despite the presence of Wisconsin National Guardsmen across the city.

Arsonists set ablaze most of the city’s black business district on Monday night, according to Reuters.

Kenosha police said rioters set fire to buildings uptown and downtown, smashed streetlights, and destroyed city equipment, including the Community Corrections Building on 60th Street, the Kenosha News reported.

Wisconsin Governor Tony Evers deployed the Wisconsin National Guard into the city on Monday to assist law enforcement with keeping the peace after the city exploded in riots following the officer-involved shooting of 29-year-old Jacob Blake by Kenosha police on Sunday.

The Kenosha County Sheriff’s Office, the Pleasant Prairie police, and the Wisconsin State Police were also on hand to assist Kenosha police when the rioting kicked off again on Aug. 24, the Kenosha News reported.

continued


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Reuters is usually right on the facts.


Fake news for left wing rags.


----------



## surada (Nov 20, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Fake news for left wing rags.



Reuters? Are you kidding?


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> Reuters? Are you kidding?


NOPE.  Just like AP, just another fake news wire service.  Where do you think MSM gets their garbage.  Maybe ATT/Warner will take them over too.  Maybe TRUE, OBJECTIVE, journalism can be resurrected.


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> So Kyle was defending black businesses?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were no National Guard troops there the night that the vigilantes attacked Kyle, were there?


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## iceberg (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> What I mean that a random person could do essentially the same thing that Kyle Rittenhouse did. Take a gun, walk through an angry crowd, get harassed, kill people, say he was afraid for his life, claim self defense and get off Scott free.
> 
> We could get a whole rash of these shootings.


Not if the police shut down the riots before they got out of hand. 

do that and the rest of fantasy island here. doesn't have to happen.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> What I mean that a random person could do essentially the same thing that Kyle Rittenhouse did. Take a gun, walk through an angry crowd, get harassed, kill people, say he was afraid for his life, claim self defense and get off Scott free.
> 
> We could get a whole rash of these shootings.


These anarchist attackers were not just harrassing.  All three attacked him, attempting to harm or kill him.  If you call that harrassment, then Kyle Rittenhouse was just better at harrassing.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> There are six states and the District of Columbia where the open carrying of firearms is illegal – so an AR 15 likely won’t be used; but the principle remains the same: rightwing racists and bigots are at liberty to murder Americans of color engaged in lawful protest, claiming ‘self-defense.’


Kyle was attacked by FOUR Liberal VIOLENT CRIMINALS that night----he shot the 3 white ones, and didn't shoot the black one when he more intelligently walked away after Kyle pointed the gun at him.  The White ones were less intelligent and got shot--how can the idiots try spinning this as a race thing.


----------



## Abatis (Nov 20, 2021)

Ghislaine Maxwell must feel the love with all these leftists defending a fellow child rapist.

Now that the distraction trial is over can we get gavel to gavel coverage of her trial?


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At this point I'd have to say "yes".


----------



## Godboy (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The courts and juries determine what the laws mean, how they’re interpreted, and how they’re applied.
> 
> In this case it’s lawful for a rightwing racist armed with an AR 15 to seek out a demonstration against police violence and the killing of Americans of color in police custody, unilaterally provoke a confrontation with a participant, and murder that participant with impunity making a bad faith claim of ‘self-defense.’
> 
> ...


There was never a case to begin with. The only reason Rittenhouse got charged was because of politics. It was shameful and that prosecutor needs to be disbarred.


----------



## Peace (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones 

No it does not but it warn those like you that you can not threaten people and then use a vigilante mob to attack them with because you will get shot…

Maybe you should think before rioting over stuff and burning down society…


----------



## monkrules (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *"this subhuman shit"*
> 
> They are exercising their First Amendment rights as expressed in the Bill of Rights. They are complaining that police are too rough.
> 
> Is that a reason to kill them?


They wouldn't have to worry about 'rough cops' if they would quit committing so many crimes.

Try acting like decent, law abiding citizens...for a fucking change.


----------



## monkrules (Nov 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> If Rittenhouse had remained in Illinois, two people would still be alive.
> 
> One cannot intentionally place himself in harm’s way, unilaterally provoke confrontations, murder individuals as a consequence of his reckless, irresponsible actions, and then claim ‘self-defense.’


If two felons who happened to be pieces of garbage had not come to the riot, they would still be alive. And free to commit as many more felonies as they please.

Be honest, Kyle helped clean Kenosha's streets of worthless left-wing filth. Fuck BLM.


----------



## Oldestyle (Nov 20, 2021)

surada said:


> They weren't "protesters".. Protesters aren't vandals, looters and arsonists. The protesters had been going home before dark for three days. Nobody was left except vandals and armed militia.


So you're admitting that the people that Rittenhouse was forced to shoot were "vandals"?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 21, 2021)

surada said:


> Trump would just love your vulgarity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly….I have pointed out that the democrat party terrorist ground….BLM antifa…..burned and looted primarily black owned businesses……the racism of the democrat party never ends.   The rich, white democrats told the police to do nothing as the democrat party terrorist groups blmantifa burned and looted black areas of the cities they control………….and blacks still vote for democrats…..

thanks for highlighting this fact


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 21, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The courts and juries determine what the laws mean, how they’re interpreted, and how they’re applied.
> 
> In this case it’s lawful for a rightwing racist armed with an AR 15 to seek out a demonstration against police violence and the killing of Americans of color in police custody, unilaterally provoke a confrontation with a participant, and murder that participant with impunity making a bad faith claim of ‘self-defense.’
> 
> ...



Atthis point I have to ask……are you insane?

Rittenhouse is not a racist, he volunteered  to protect the business of two non-white brothers…….didn’t harm any blacks and shot 3 white criminals who were burning and looting black neighborhoods…..


Again….are you insane?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 21, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The courts and juries determine what the laws mean, how they’re interpreted, and how they’re applied.
> 
> In this case it’s lawful for a rightwing racist armed with an AR 15 to seek out a demonstration against police violence and the killing of Americans of color in police custody, unilaterally provoke a confrontation with a participant, and murder that participant with impunity making a bad faith claim of ‘self-defense.’
> 
> ...



Do you understand that Jacob Blake was not killed in police custody?  That jacob Blake raped his baby momma, violated the restraining order she had against him and tried to take her children away from her  when the police arrived to arrest him?   That he failed to comply with lawful orders to submit to arrest for the rape and violation of the restraining order, fought the police and still tried to take the children when he grabbed a knife and only then was he shot?


You used to be just stupid…….now you suffer from Rittenhouse Syndrome…….you need professional help.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 21, 2021)

Abatis said:


> I think they were Indian . . .
> 
> View attachment 566646



I have to say that I am irritated that more people haven’t highlighted the race of the business owners now that we know who they are………..thank you for pointing it out….

Kyle was helping to protect the business of two non-white guys………from a crowd of  democrat party, left wing racists who were burning and looting primarily black owned businesses…..


----------



## surada (Nov 22, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Who committed NO crime.  Your point is?



He violated the curfew like an idiot.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 22, 2021)

surada said:


> He violated the curfew like an idiot.


Please link me to where he was charged and convicted of that, moron.


----------



## hadit (Nov 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> What I mean that a random person could do essentially the same thing that Kyle Rittenhouse did. Take a gun, walk through an angry crowd, get harassed, kill people, say he was afraid for his life, claim self defense and get off Scott free.
> 
> We could get a whole rash of these shootings.


You missed some things. Rittenhouse wasn't harassed, he was assaulted.


----------



## hadit (Nov 22, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yes.
> 
> The Rittenhouse verdict authorizes rightwing racists and bigots to murder with impunity.


Better stay inside under the bed, then.


----------



## hadit (Nov 22, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> An armed citizen carrying a concealed handgun is making a withdraw from an ATM.
> 
> An attacker attempts to rob the citizen; the armed citizen kills his attacker.
> 
> ...


This is absolutely ridiculous. I've seen demagogues, I've seen partisan insanity, but this attempt to read minds takes the cake. I don't know how many times I've had to tell people that those mind reading foil helmets they get at the Spy vs Spy store don't work. Want me to stop mocking you? Here's all you have to do:

1. Prove that Rittenhouse hoped to "kill an American of color". And no, random rants about racism in America don't count.
2. Prove that Rittenhouse carried a "semi-automatic carbine in anticipation of killing an American of color". And no, random rants about racism in America don't count.

Otherwise, I'll have to continue reminding you that the foil helmets just don't work.


----------



## hadit (Nov 22, 2021)

JoeBlow said:


> So he just has to wait until someone pushes him a little hard and he unloads on them?


I'd say if that someone smacked him in the head with a deadly object and proceeded to kick him in the head he would be justified in protecting himself, wouldn't you?


----------



## hadit (Nov 22, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> Thanks to verdict, a new precedence has been set.
> 
> You can take your guns to any disturbance you want, shoot as many people as you want, and walk away scot free.


That's a stupid thing to believe. Sad that some actually seem to.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 22, 2021)

hadit said:


> Better stay inside under the bed, then.


Another reason to not go to work and stay on the dole.  First it was covid, now it is fear of the Rittenhouse Boogeyman.


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 22, 2021)

JGalt said:


> You left out one important aspect: Being "harassed" doesn't constitute grounds for self-defense. Rittenhouse didn't shoot anyone because he was "harassed." He shot them because he was "physically attacked."
> 
> Your inability to understand the difference is probably a good reason why you shouldn't own a gun.



All the Tard's brains are really short-circuited by this decision.  All decisions are supposed to favor their being able to trample all over other people freely, they are not used to the court finding that their victims can now shoot back in self-defense!  Their brains simply cannot process that!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?


If what happened to Rittenhouse in Kenosha happend to me in Ohio, the result would have been the same.
So, yes.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 22, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The Rittenhouse verdict authorizes rightwing racists and bigots to murder with impunity.


You don't even -try- to hide the fact you're lying.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 22, 2021)

Mr Clean said:


> Thanks to verdict, a new precedence has been set.
> You can take your guns to any disturbance you want, shoot as many people as you want, and walk away scot free.


Said no rational, reasoned person, ever.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 22, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> There are six states and the District of Columbia where the open carrying of firearms is illegal – so an AR 15 likely won’t be used; but the principle remains the same: rightwing racists and bigots are at liberty to murder Americans of color engaged in lawful protest, claiming ‘self-defense.’


You don't even -try- to hide the fact you're lying.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 22, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 566453


^^^
Mindless nonsense


----------



## hadit (Nov 22, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> You don't even -try- to hide the fact you're lying.


Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 22, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> ^^^
> Mindless nonsense


Facts, boi.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 22, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> Facts, boi.


Not in the real world


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 22, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> Facts, boi.


Not in the post I responded to... boy.


----------



## JoeBlow (Nov 22, 2021)

hadit said:


> I'd say if that someone smacked him in the head with a deadly object and proceeded to kick him in the head he would be justified in protecting himself, wouldn't you?


So I can go to the next protest armed with an assault weapon and push people around until they hit me, THEN I can unload on them? This is so confusing.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 22, 2021)

JoeBlow said:


> So I can go to the next protest armed with an assault weapon and push people around until they hit me, THEN I can unload on them? This is so confusing.


Because you choose to be confused.


----------



## JoeBlow (Nov 22, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Because you choose to be confused.


But I'm all ready to lock n' load! I just want to get the rules straight so I get off. I can cry real good too.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 22, 2021)

JoeBlow said:


> But I'm all ready to lock n' load! I just want to get the rules straight so I get off. I can cry real good too.


Why do not not like the fact Rittenghouse was found not guilty?


----------



## JoeBlow (Nov 22, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Why do not not like the fact Rittenghouse was found not guilty?


I'm good with that, I just want to know the rules because BLM bothers me too!


----------



## hadit (Nov 22, 2021)

JoeBlow said:


> So I can go to the next protest armed with an assault weapon and push people around until they hit me, THEN I can unload on them? This is so confusing.


Nobody's done that yet, so if you're so stupid that you do that, go ahead, you can be the first.


----------



## marvin martian (Nov 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> get harassed, kill a bunch of people, claim you thought you were going to die, claim self-defense and get off Scott free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The trial is over, you dumb twat.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 22, 2021)

JoeBlow said:


> I'm good with that, I just want to know the rules because BLM bothers me too!


You then need to talk to a lawyer about the self-defense laws in your state.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Nov 23, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> What I mean that a random person could do essentially the same thing that Kyle Rittenhouse did. Take a gun, walk through an angry crowd, get harassed, kill people, say he was afraid for his life, claim self defense and get off Scott free.
> 
> We could get a whole rash of these shootings.



If seems reasonable.  Kill a trillion.


----------

